# 85 300zx turbo no fuel pressure



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

sup i just got a free 300zx my buddy gave to me and last he went to move it it started right up...well its been a whiiiiiiiiiile (2 yrs?) and now it will turn over great and i got spark but no feul pressure . checked for power to the pump at the plug and had it sooooo....
think the pump just went to crap or???????????
anyone 
anyone
thanx a ton


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Try replacing the fuel filter. The pump could also be stuck from sitting for so long. If you don't hear the pump whine when you turn the key (don't hit the starter, just turn the key to the ON position), then it's probably shot. It's a bit of a project, you'll have to remove the gas tank....


----------



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

damn yeah i was gonna prolly do that today
no noise when i turn on the key. any one taken out the tank before???
take all day or what?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

djmicah619 said:


> damn yeah i was gonna prolly do that today
> no noise when i turn on the key. any one taken out the tank before???
> take all day or what?


It can. Possibly longer if you haven't done it before. You should also try to flush the fuel lines while you're at it. I've seen some serious corrosion and just plain _gunk_ in fuel lines in cars that have sat for a long while. It can cause problems and clog your injectors and destroy your motor in the process. At least flush the lines from between the tank and the fuel filter under the hood.


----------



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

yah so i pulled the tank , pulled the pump and took it apart it was frozen up with old gas so i took even more apart(muahahaha) and sparayed the gears out with some carb cleaner and unstuck it
altho the whole thing is factory crimped together so i carefully uncrimped fixed and recrimped! saved me 351 dollars , pump works , now i just gotta fix everything else 
got the turbo out today after work , pretty easy i guess gotta change the o2 bung in the turbo n shit anyways thanx ill prolly see u around this joint


----------

